# NT: Mcarthur River Barra trip!! [Final part now available]



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbDIWBUAADDfgAAQQIXpMq0puAo//9+gMAE0ZrDUYmqeo9ExAMmhpk2poBkGqfqNR6TTKNGmnqAaAAyANT0iMkbQnqYj0I0AAGjVPIhswit2G88vHnBfV/7ogVZG6eF8YIxlKyxpUykOVyG0Exq/SlPQ+c5VJWwNdM0II7LU7VThrGtBgKuFwony3LV0EY4hwit9vYGNwuKoPYPVhVyF7Wg7lBX2JkxIvJlM4xRtboo/CfOgUQzTWCg4m0bGTJinT8WeQ1NnN++FCq2UCRAxRJjDflNc9xdWtNApnY8gxOQqj9Ka4PS1PgIEmdEYgTOSRds0DI5oO1XwsJqpletmaR1pbZbip4c11hC2NAtxKKkFG58YPyUFK0gDGZ5apQ1sLrQvAENdOipvVKwKiIPUtV7cMWr/RCK/Vwi0UwRS14Syra76f8XckU4UJCwyFgVA


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah that's a teaser alright! Can't wait to hear all the details.


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like a terrible holiday leigh  glad you had fun up there


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Why is it I already feel like I regret opening this story.

OK, bring it on, I've bolted the windows of my office shut so I can't jump


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Excellent teaser, I'll look forward to the full report


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks a great trip Red.
I think I hate you.
Bring on the full report anyway.
Cheers Mal.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Top Tease Leigh .......... what a Great Country all we share.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice tease mr phoenix!
That's a funky looking whirlpool you're spinning next to there!


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> Nice tease mr phoenix!
> That's a funky looking whirlpool you're spinning next to there!


Yeh, apparently the swirl from a passing reptile


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Delicious teaser Leigh, eagerly awaiting the report


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmmmmm , i have a feeling that there's going to be some great fishing photos coming in the report , very pleased you got back with all legs and arms mate


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

More More More!


----------



## paint (Aug 23, 2010)

sounds like it will be a good report . i like how you put it together


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thats goning to be on hellava report when its all up.

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Top post Red. Great pics too. Been to KAB a couple of times and loved every minute of it, I'd recommend it to anyone who wants to try fishing some remote wilderness. You could be the only person on the planet once you get into some of those creeks. Looking forward to the rest of your story.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey, you're makin' me homesick Red!

Enjoying this so far as everything is so familiar to me having done the NT so many times now. I kayaked down from KABay back in 1999 but found it really tough going with the tides and winds. The distances were far too great using just the arms.

Funny, there's a river I can see in that Google aerial shot of the MacArthur River which features heavily in Part 2 of my Gulf post that is due for release soon (once I overcome a serious writer's block)

Rick


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

You guys take awesome trips! murd you included! Get on that ptII


----------



## nexy (Dec 25, 2009)

Great reading Red, for the prices they are charging at the Heartbreak for the boxes of beer, there wouldn't be much time for drinking would there?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Yay! Excellent stuff red, keep 'em coming, really enjoying this read!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

excellent report Red, well done mate.
What does the next instalment hold for us, I wonder ?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great story so far Red, but I'm having problems with the photos, most of them are only half loading. I'm getting this on my macbook and iphone so it may be a Safari issue. Anyone else having this issue? Here's a sample of what I'm getting:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Great job Red. You have put a lot of thought and detail into each of the posts and i love the use of song lyrics at the start of session. I love the NT and you recon you have captured it well. Well done.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

You missed your calling Red. This would make a great travelogue, did you take any video??


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Great report, I had a brief look at that area two years ago & had wondered about fishing those waterways.

I spent a night at that motel in Borroloola after a bike accident & Trish went out of her way to help me, a bloody nice lady.



RedPhoenix said:


> Sam: Nah, might be only you. Try holding down shift, and hitting the reload button on your browser - perhaps it was just a temporary thing?


Red, I've been having the same trouble all day with this thread. I'm using Safari too. Temporary only in that different pics affected after a full refresh.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for making the effort to drive us all into a jealous rage, I am doing my best to remain calm, deep breath, deep breath! It was obviously a great trip , thanks for sharing these really quality reports, cheers, Dave.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> Red, I've been having the same trouble all day with this thread. I'm using Safari too. Temporary only in that different pics affected after a full refresh.


I'm on FF +WinVista and get the same issue. If I R click and view image it comes up whole and when I go back it's whole again. I logged out of AKFF, cleared cache, disabled AdBlockPlus (for the heck of it), and came back to AKFF and got all the images at once while not logged in. FWIW. Maybe it's a bandwidth issue w/ imageshack?

Anyway it's all good, and I urge anyone to do what you can to get the images for this incredible report.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWJmCM0AA2PfgEAQYef/+L32f6q////wYAzd9wAADqRcsncHNARjm6djYVaM2SQ7VzsNNEJpkyE1JsUehNB6nqbUM2qAANPUDQaaBAQTKYo0p6bVNplNqeUBoHqbRD0T1AcwJiaDCZMmTIwmCaaZGJgCGASaUEkTTU08jIQxA0aADQAAAHMCYmgwmTJkyMJgmmmRiYAhgEiIRoIaTKZNqYppoNAAZGmQGRoc9CMj8lkTWDGDxNAUUxSqc6FcSLA/JhDP9aTYemISlg+kB7fV7f2xxfupTwKE+tYSgOTYiz9yw+VrQ4f56ecWzhfg01w2FQ6OMkPoolhk/OjhS1YxcGWlokOr3/KKFi+Ci3sPm177PTWOC0IBvVfxI6FEJQR7pnO5bKrOzNhVccOjBwXFWWYeeVGhErSASGZ9RCo4Wtl/4W/Di352SxPC5sOEDpDMq3jX9i78Yz0F9AbYY/RZBNeFaNVdnKnq8dFuYXwLeblRvfmj8V7cK4zlm2YpxUZh8tlxLv3Ne5EMk0Sq5jXArPUi1i4s4s3L59KjbrberoIKlXwF9ccNTd62Ospw1cB0+xtWGAy6brpaJcE9QRoDGD6FfrEYsvPfttSOKCOWdRmXu8VeMDzbhqx3YcNGj4qrHIy6xV/a1bN2sfFRanVfBwnGm3SH7SKaQb5vMjihbmgYtbI5YTHLJyGm/iyviaKOph0yCY0DreK2DszElQRTFa79p/M13/Je58N47Y2mc/opikS02VgF6tbeAhPchTa9+uHxfph114xGMIrVY6uJVrPPno+s6yvwnz9KxelyMOdm7ESdjm1AfTpuJSvoXOgL6+HgGwHp4sxmJFViVOijwoN8ePVcQujPpnEzc0rVRm1dnpdRfkPdthsO1lwG/lNXrfbo9pAyCCa70hhXuzDUnpd3pbjBR95pwpEzTwoOY9PS2EwQpC9GWvmwUtmHkVO7uMGx9MoO3QRSweaOfCtNy5A/Ue0UttzvEaou2NDHyPPIcEpg1IPgrN7rIC0qE537dbxOUtbpmmVVenetcQCYyoqKLBZy0Ne0SZWQ030WmV0LhdBp15jigHXXlxIVaLRwtirVLy8RPjWQY3JadSuiwRuQFgxns2XUyEAjz7dfbPkLDlaqZOwGCwO4jQRo0YMtKQa2Emdnn2aOry8M84W/0gDp6Ag2daIJ2TunWtYV9HEewxe+yyUo85JJJJJJJJNggaZ5sNMQYvTFUSorSn1VFlH7QUGlh9VgcMIBD72JX0UoNZ1Gjo4NA4lpgWBYB6CVoBjV/ZDSLlpuBldhbAXSjR9dR7nTApei7PGLggiwbNAwD2DhaLI0YHTeiDauzp2XnDiUDchRSSnyXhReKaQRSKooqx87T7KSqImLLFfT3eh7SHv73IYPZZPKpaQvo6tySsCVbop53oH9R4ao/zXYm8uI+IKOCD69lAyCiPoAqOcVFEn8EkICHAgYTX3y/TaRmsnpf+gbWgnVsKPoUB0pEFJCzkoESY+4jNBH+V1GZgSMqBN/4ygvyB2xO/jbiJgS0xBHa/C9KWEdxAtKIQfEZVtF4JXUuJdMGcnlVKBmUEkojAatOiWntxD5zExVrkEdcO/YiU2X8sye9pPf6eJ8Z6DkjNIKtAXYiBdUcN8DeWG2eZO1Fh0Z35PLydmnB39V2hi5l7HPkyG+jXBg0gTY3Zzs0m2Bo4osMk28Yu14ebBeVbCqomabxVRfyckZvOUxM4xtykqOcVzmut3DhpGQWUuGu+/dcHiaSc3JefJRGYpbPBxOZw8Fm82XPGtZeB3tQGoDxJGmnqVbeR9CWF+uvvVWvN4UJSyKgai7lO3omHoSUGXoWVve25SpFMTfyfB2XIatddW1MuFZg3bNYaeTbbAGzZho1dgm8KRVlHAQXeemshNdFrRRRN7W6bgZNRg3sRiwexe160gQVwsKhHsAaCOt5lm3EER0C9X5zCi/qaH5LCLPS8NTWHqI3YWo1XPdtolZNj1oYtQEQ/x7oBik8aV20GET6yS/Kd9t8CVgabG2nE9ggvut5121Gz4WTvNUIPl281uK16147RA45sb0rqCOtRtnC5yUU8uIMB3IZlu8nhSQSg0i3rK2A8Ohw0NA4+exnA6ND5vuEG1EA3EHLa15ZXrW6tyOpoS9hDBbCoIrVKsj7jl3BZmrEosbMLtUI6yIrRMwguzcy7WzFUYK0d3nZQxQF2SwTYlw3pC8QhgjG3w2tnvuUy3EiIU4qo2MUy2EQpGlLPfCrPB2M7CtHma20x4DUyZ0yHKTeQtidEzcnjQFFLBn9pBZCtYCxiSpKwqFZDWIbHUyFaOm7KdZiGgxlFhosSgRoMFDIVigDbwgLIl2rm2xylWe7XIDkuy1h+7vBvBATNaVj0RpaaSax3PYRsasFINypHULwJTwRsCHiQvoESLmhBzEZ16zFqXD3Dk1a734eMxneoyHpvbzl4I46knDt2X2CVlyhtSL7jMVR99yjEjOTSvsYTi8LmRDbCvOyRTLy9cgdhjF2l1X025ovrWq3YU522QdWal9ghrtCXi4ZziIYQ6dNq5shjzTIYF3Md56S4xmmN8rvY4FRZSpOzulXguXHGdIukn1VulyASRKp0Rb74DOYsG7yGzpV3E6Wx3ixJA6EJf6OrJsPtOwW4w5BwqyCCNeQouHiyioZlPxmEfw5ovbu/LmGEbrHHhdr1nqhE3fo3IgQzZo8rngYEyHfMsltJQuWGEiMhjrDHRjM/O5dvcwYuK3dy5yYnWZzjKZaM6oa3jmZro5CY58mdPDEQrFkFBEF1kxHGee6MRBFnHe5jGuM5W7vNMbhMsiwEQFmxxQwmDIZ3495M6OK3GCqpcSFB1XSh5JNHTC2uEN3oTJIMJzoYtOjsDSEvhpUh0t6TswksO72lOQ8nMkPp7agsqHgWEZni7oMtR4cG3k0QNw1PGiM4ZqMYtKUr/tQ9RoiWJL8CL2Bgj1BikKFjetMwDWfg7fPoWCbl25URqtCWM15yix5lfHQ3GdBjmE+WeaKmPCyej0YVHoFcFB9lEVdjWxsDjkunvZ0aOy2k9LpHE0R4GMn/PE5dKwMy++53iGaOuRXZed10mMTuPGizpZL0DngrkicnKxGtiysoqQqsu51iep4+0u+V4OaGcYr52VmBJCPdyWmi3s+BMFfRIEAUpZhb2fj7f7/4+2Pl+HbkmbacQ5VZPDq51wqsI2lwSxl+LRYMuQvcz4qW8DDMJIeh5qZtG7VOWwkUmvZroW3vJ2O3XI8TlRLiUhoozVhqAgUoslTrCnb7JDh2vW0TiqMYDsDT3YAraRanrOY9TX+y0G+b2zOwQboCaHnUoSYqhvtWpvob5Cqq0RIjaSj41VWrXlBWgLIaDDOKhXAgrmRIRhCh2Dg1tjBQwhdbMyOVOCp6560ihwWmq6QJbK7Uo2tY8qiJIdmKlKu9nU2t72jE0JKqBgMqwBeepeTCEEpbSGtC2uzEjOaa0Ri2JWgYk8K9SOw6I4KEVcigZHXQ4o0PKybSTh7uNMDN7oyEFqIiBAUZUGQaDAJRM3Mm+ogwJuYSMcXo8ZUGJBqXyXFA7bGwhMYs9xAWSHNMXMTDZFr6Wi2kGuBmSViiAiAFoWTWrNNYVTy0g6A/3JYJvFDmNvddcpeBa5eM5b9MmY8ri4qWghUYyxXeY2+oRgoyMMt0NRYwYdQw9Po8GO+eEtUTtt6uW8apSJdNbrJcyzqQ6QDIIqdUbIdTCbYfD1cYQEAoA4Ep91QpRL+S6O+I7tSkGiqFpPAq8yPjWMubtNxtGgaDCAtUxw2QVf/i7kinChIMTMEZo=


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Bugger! It's a shame you didn't jump in the tinny from the start but then again, if you had you might still be up there fighting it!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Superb work Red, I love the effort that some people on this forum put into their reports! You've really gone the extra yard to tell the story.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow.
I bet I'm as sad it's over as you all are.

Thank you for going, doing, and writing much less taking the time to take the photos.


----------



## Meredith (Jan 14, 2010)

great looking trip! what fun


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Fantastic report Red, really enjoyed it, well done.

Cheers Mal.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Abosolutley rivetting stuff Red, thoroughly enjoyed the video as well, a very clever compilation, two thumbs up (no smiley)


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

That's an awesome trip. Makes me want to pack up the car and do a road trip


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Brilliant trip and well narrated. Great job Red, and I am green with envy.

Cheers

dave


----------



## seawind (Mar 29, 2007)

Leigh,
Your organisation and conduct of this adventure was second to none and I thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it, Thank You. The trip report is also first class and will provide a long term record for us.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Brilliant Red,

A great read and I certainly appreciate the effort put in for our enjoyment.

Whereis.com.au tells me that it's 3332 kilometers from Hornsby to Borroloola. Doesn't seem that far :twisted:


----------



## TheOtherHalf (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome Red, lovin it and well written. Man houseboats are so cool even if they are a bit dodge sometimes!
Cec


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome trip Red


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red seems like the trip has measured up to your expectations, and was an enjoyable read mate ...also nice to see you converted Les to pyjamas for his fishing ensemble.


----------



## cam07 (Sep 12, 2008)

A great read and thanks for sharing


----------

